# Sigma Price Increases Coming to Europe



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 30, 2016)

```
According to <a href="http://nikonrumors.com/2016/11/29/sigma-lenses-price-increase-9-28-coming-to-europe.aspx/">Nikon Rumors</a>, it looks like Europe is going to see an increase of 9%-28% on most of Sigma’s lenses. This new prices will take effect on January 1, 2017.</p>
<p>We haven’t seen anything that shows increases coming to other parts of the world, but we’ll let you know if we do.</p>
<p>The image below shows some of the lenses and their prices increases.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-27523 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Sigma-Europe-price-increase.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Sigma-Europe-price-increase-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="sigma-europe-price-increase" /></a>
			</dt></dl>
			<br style='clear: both' />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## whothafunk (Nov 30, 2016)

the closer to Canon/Nikon lenses in prices, the less appealing Sigma will be. you can have good glass, but if your focus still isnt up to the task, the price difference wont be all that huge after all.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 30, 2016)

Just love it, when greedy companies shoot themselves in the foot. I predict their unit sales to fall a lot more than the price hikes can make up for.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 30, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> Just love it, when greedy companies shoot themselves in the foot. I predict their unit sales to fall a lot more than the price hikes can make up for.



Stupid Sigma?


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 30, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Just love it, when greedy companies shoot themselves in the foot. I predict their unit sales to fall a lot more than the price hikes can make up for.
> ...



I like that alliteration.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 30, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Stupid Sigma?



me thinks so.


----------



## Alex_M (Nov 30, 2016)

Not so stupid and greedy here in Australia. Here is some prices on Sigma glass we have enjoyed during recent Back Friday - Cyber Monday Sales:

Sigma 35 1.4 Art - A$594 with free express shiping Australia Wide - legitimate Au stock, 24 month warranty.
Sigma 50 1.4 Art - A$792 with free express shiping Australia Wide - legitimate Au stock, 24 month warranty.

1AUD = 0.74 USD at the moment.

I believe that EU prices being jacked up by the local Sigma distributors. 



neuroanatomist said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Just love it, when greedy companies shoot themselves in the foot. I predict their unit sales to fall a lot more than the price hikes can make up for.
> ...


----------



## LDS (Nov 30, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> Europe is going to see an increase of 9%-28% on most of Sigma’s lenses.



Euro/Yen fluctuations don't look to justify this, especially the upper increase. An alignment to the British Pound prices? IMHO not a smart move - some Euro countries didn't still recover fully from the 2008 shock, and a price hike won't help them.


----------



## Steve Dmark2 (Nov 30, 2016)

This might just be a trick to sell more this year.
I know that managers shift back and forth around new year to let the results look better.

Open: Who checks the actual prices in january ? 

 ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm expecting prices in general to jump. Prices have been cut for a long time now, the manufacturers need to start making a profit.

That's been my position for the past 6 months, prices will rise across the board next year. That's why no big Canon price cuts this year, prices are bargains now.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 30, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm expecting prices in general to jump. Prices have been cut for a long time now, the manufacturers need to start making a profit.
> 
> That's been my position for the past 6 months, prices will rise across the board next year. That's why no big Canon price cuts this year, prices are bargains now.



RRS announced a 5-10% across the board price hike effective Jan 1st.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 30, 2016)

The same folks who demand better pay for workers call companies greedy when prices are raised. Completely detached from reality!


----------



## Jopa (Nov 30, 2016)

All Europeans are fancy and rich, they can afford it!


----------



## bvukich (Nov 30, 2016)

Random Orbits said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...


----------



## pixel8foto (Nov 30, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> The same folks who demand better pay for workers call companies greedy when prices are raised. Completely detached from reality!



+1

Why is it "greed" when the buying power of £ has dropped? They've prob been taking a margin hit on fresh stock for a few months. If they're giving their customers (retailers) a couple of months notice of a price increase, that gives the retailers time to plan their orders, their Christmas/January promotions and work with their customers who may be in the market for the odd lens or three.

Seems fair enough.


----------



## Vnze (Dec 1, 2016)

pixel8foto said:


> +1
> 
> Why is it "greed" when the buying power of £ has dropped?
> 
> ...



The UK has 65 million inhabitants.
The European Union has 510 million inhabitants.
That means that just under 13% of the people actually pays with UK Pounds. And even for them the Pound didn't drop with 28%. While prices always have been and always will be a variable rather than a constant the idea that such a steep price increase* is 100% justified is invalid in my humble opinion.

* ok not all products will raise by 28% but still


----------



## pixel8foto (Dec 1, 2016)

Vnze said:


> pixel8foto said:
> 
> 
> > +1
> ...



No, from what we see, it looks like the cheaper products with the narrowest margins will suffer the biggest increase.

This is quite a reduction in buying power for an importer to swallow: http://www.xe.com/currencycharts/?from=GBP&to=JPY&view=2Y - what's the percentage there? In the context, I'd say they've done well.

Euro has also declined against the Yen, albeit not quite as dramatically.


----------



## kklerikk (Dec 2, 2016)

Here in Italy we have to add 22% of taxes to that prices.


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 2, 2016)

prices quoted are dealer PURCHASE prices net of VAT ... retail prices will be ... even higher


----------

